# 1860's old west Saloon



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

My latest build is an 1860's old west Saloon,complete with the bar,back wall mirrors,beds and curtains upstairs ,I need to figure out how to make the rail upstairs look a little more realistic. Then on to my next build , sheriffs office from the same time frame.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

It looks great.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

daytime dave said:


> It looks great.


I think it looks great as well. The balcony looks right as to placement and scale - just needs some more balusters. :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I think it looks great as well. The balcony looks right as to placement and scale - just needs some more balusters. :cheers2:


Naw, the railing has to be fragile enough for a bad guy to fall though it after he gets shot.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well, you could use balsa strips - oh wait....

...back then they only went from the hand rail down to the 2nd long rail you have in place - if you still want more realism.

:cheers2:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It won't be correct until the bad guy is laying face down, outside the saloon with the sheriff standing over him...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Y3a said:


> It won't be correct until the bad guy is laying face down, outside the saloon with the sheriff standing over him...


That, or being shotgun blasted through the window in slow motion Sam Peckinpah style.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I think it looks great as well. The balcony looks right as to placement and scale - just needs some more balusters. :cheers2:


I scaled it after a picture I saw of an old west saloon and that's all it had for the railing,I agree and I thought about adding more but was afraid it would ruin the authentic look.


----------

